# Question about Chinese Tallow



## Mississippi (Mar 23, 2012)

Have any of you guys ever worked with Chinese Tallow? I cut one down yesterday, it was in the way of a construction job. Google searches don't turn up very much about it, but I've seen a few bowls made from it and they are very nice. Just curious if any of you knew much about it's tendencies, and any specifics that might help me with it. Anything special I need to do in the drying process?

Thanks in advance for any help :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I cut one down to see if I could use it as an alternative to Holly for inlays. 

I found that it warps, twist and cups something fierce when drying. Also it only matins it's white color if cut thinly and dried quickly... Otherwise it browns out.

The other concern is that, although I didn't have any problems personally, I've seen it mentioned that it's either toxic or some are quite allergic to it... If you are allergic to it turning would not be a good idea.

Good luck.


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It is very white right now, and I wondered how it would change as it dried.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Wasn't long ago-~ 2 months?--that someone posted about turning some and got a rash/blisters/breathing issues from it. Since it's a fast growing tree and relatively soft wood -think I'd recommend letting it dry before using it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

cuerodoc said:


> Wasn't long ago-~ 2 months?--that someone posted about turning some and got a rash/blisters/breathing issues from it. Since it's a fast growing tree and relatively soft wood -think I'd recommend letting it dry before using it.


Thanks for the reminder. I found the post by kd5nay.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/anyone-ever-turn-chinese-tallow-preferrably-doctor-40830/

I think he later posted a new thread and had pictures of his arms. Not pretty.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What I know about Chinese Tallow is that it is a JUNK TREE that botanist would like to get rid of. It is a big predator of space that other, better trees could use.

George


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I too have heard of its toxic nature. I would suggest against using it because of this, but I don't have any personal experience with it.

I also know of its invasive nature. It's not native to the USA but it does seem to love it here. It grows fast and reproduces quickly too. Here on the gulf coast, we call them chicken trees.


----------

